
MacOS Finder Shows Zero-Size Folders, Dangerous If Unaware - ingve
https://macperformanceguide.com/blog/2019/20190220_1030-macOS-AppleCoreRot-Finder-ZeroSizeFolder.html
======
alexandernst
Is this actually a bug? I'd rather say that's kind of expected behaviour.

~~~
db48x
It's certainly expected that it can take a long time to find the size (in fact
it might literally never finish), but saner file managers don't report
anything until they've actually finished calculating the size.

